# help with WY unit antelope selection



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Hoping to get a little help with unit selection in SW WY for antelope. I have 0 points and will be looking primarily for does, but will put in for bucks. 

Feel free to pm me.

Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The further you go towards the North East, the better the odds. Worst chance to draw is SW corner. We hunted unit 17 for years up near Gillette. It was a guaranteed tag every year. Killed a ton of bucks up there. Long drive though.

-DallanC


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Dallan is spot on. Hard to draw a buck tag with 0 points in SW WY. Take a look at the draw odds here:

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Hunting/Drawing-Odds/2017-Drawing-Odds

The most relevant odds are the preference point draws as WY gives 75% of their tags to those with the most preference points. If you don't draw there, then you are thrown into the random pool with everyone else for the remaining 25%.

Also look at the regulations last year, then compare recommended tag numbers when they come out. If there is a significant increase in tags on a given unit, that may be your ticket to bether drawing odds.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Many land owners in the northeast part of Wyoming will let you hunt antlerless deer and antelope without a trespass fee and many of these tags you can buy leftover/OTC. Some units you can pick up multiple tags. The hard part is calling around and gathering landowner permission before you leave. Most guys won't cold call landowners and do the necessary research. 

Plan on driving around 6 to 8 hours from the wasatch front to get to areas described above. Here is a big hint--Doe whitetail deer taste better than doe antelope. This type of hunting some would say is more shooting than hunting but it fills the freezer (I take a freezer with me). I always found it funny that you are shooting a doe for free that is standing next to a big buck that would cost you $1k-$2k. There is no glory in it and you can buy antlers for cheaper on ebay


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

This was my first year hunting, no points anywhere. 

No points for does in WY
I got my doe tags 6+ hrs from SLC
There are Hunter Mgmt Areas that get you onto private property, but those weren't published until after tags were handed out
I didn't get tags until the leftover antlerless draw; applied for 4 antelope and 2 whitetail, and got 1 of each
If you do whitetail, keep in mind that WY has a 20% prevalence of chronic wasting disease. My doe was positive, and decided not to feed it to the family. 
I can't wait to get up there again.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Airborne-
I disagree on the "doe whitetail is better than doe antelope comment". I grew up on whitetails, and I prefer doe antelope hands-down over doe whitetails. It's all in how you care for antelope both pre-and post-shot. I'm sure there is personal taste as well, so no right answer here. I just absolutely love antelope.

Of course, it takes 1.5 - 2 doe antelope to equal the meat you get from a doe whitetail, so if it's a volume thing, deer will give you more, BUT you can often shoot multiple doe antelope.

Can't wait to hunt them (antelope) next fall. One of my favorite hunts.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Good advice here. Look at the stats, pick a unit, and go have fun. Nothing more to it than that.————SS


----------

